# Zoey's Vest...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It is far from perfect as I haven't sewn steadily in a while, but I decided to make Zoey a vest today, it's a lavender plaid on one side with dark purple on the other, it's made out of flannel. It's just old scrap material I had laying around. It was fun to make.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You did an awesome job!!! I love it! Zoey is a doll!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks really cute in that! I love plaid.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Gorgeous plaid pattern and she is a doll baby


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

looks great on her you did an awesome job!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Zoey is such a beautiful model for her new vest.. the fabric is lovely and it fits her perfectly.. Great job!


----------



## Queen Frida (May 11, 2010)

Zoey looks so cute in purple! Her legs are really looking good from the new diet.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thank-you Rylee, her right front leg is almost 1/2 back to white now.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats great well done x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute, she looks very happy in her new vest. Good job.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoey really rocks the purple. Super stylish!


----------

